# Aquarium Cleaning Machine



## Bakerman

Has anyone tried on of these? It looks like an interesting concept and I would be interested in any experience anyone may have with one.

Aquarium Cleaning Machine: power aquarium siphon for a clean aquarium.


----------



## onefish2fish

ive seen them, never used one, but cost is what scares me away.


how about a bucket and a $1.50 hose from home depot? or even better a $20 gravel vac? 

...it does the same thing.


----------



## Cody

I defiantley wouldn't shell out that much money for something that is similar to a $30 or less tool. A python looks the easiest to go IMO.


----------



## Tyyrlym

You still have to do water changes which kills it for me. Now if you had an absolute ton of vacuuming to do it might be worth it but if you've got so much vacuuming to do that you're worried you'll have to do too big a water change... vacuum your tank more often.


----------

